# Gary Fisher Rig BB size?



## johnny500 (Apr 4, 2008)

I need to replace my bottom bracket on a 2008 Rig, and can't remember the size. The EBB shell and cranks are the same as the stock size. Is it 68mm x 113mm? They didn't have the info on the Trek website, and I can't find out what I've ordered before from Pricepoint. Thanks!


----------



## Ouzo4Twozo (Aug 27, 2010)

73mmx113, I believe.


----------



## johnny500 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe Carver makes a EBB specifically for the GF Rig due to its 73mm width.


----------



## tomass15 (Jan 26, 2007)

Get away from the ISIS and go with an x-type, I put on a race face crank and bb, big improvement and no need to replace the BB every 7 months.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I got rid of my 2008 Rig frame specifically because of that damn bottom bracket. I wish they would have made it compatible with the Bushnell EBB but the 73mm width makes it tricky. Have you tried the Carver one? Looks a bit sketchy to me.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

davesauvageau said:


> I got rid of my 2008 Rig frame specifically because of that damn bottom bracket. I wish they would have made it compatible with the Bushnell EBB but the 73mm width makes it tricky. Have you tried the Carver one? Looks a bit sketchy to me.


You're talking about the Eccentric.

He's (the OP) wanting to know about the bottom bracket spindle that threads into the Eccentric. Which is a 73x113mm if you're running a square taper or ISIS.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Caffeine Powered said:


> You're talking about the Eccentric.
> 
> He's (the OP) wanting to know about the bottom bracket spindle that threads into the Eccentric. Which is a 73x113mm if you're running a square taper or ISIS.


Ohhh, gotcha. Sorry about the confusion! I just have a bone to pick with Fisher's choice on that EBB, that I have to complain about it at any point possible! I keep the frame around though because I got it signed by Gary himself. Fun times!


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Did GF change the EBB design in 2008? I have a 2007 (I think) GF Rig, and it definitely uses a 68mm shell, and indeed has a Bushnell mounted...


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

Yep, 2008-2010 have a 73 mm EBB insert.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Nater said:


> Yep, 2008-2010 have a 73 mm EBB insert.


Yeah, pretty dumb mistake on Fisher's part if you ask me. :madman:


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

*70.5 seems to be the magic measurement on mine*

I just got this 2010 Rig frame off Craigslist and built it up as a 1x9 with a SRAM GXP Stylo crank/BB. I tried it with both spacers (68mm) and the cranks would seize up from pinching the bearings together too tight. I then tried it with neither spacer (73mm) and there was a lot of slop in the cranks since the non-drive crank would not seat directly on the outboard bearing. I then tried a single spacer (70.5mm) only on the drive side... that's the magic combo. Non-drive crank bottomed out on the bearing but not so much that it put lateral squeeze on the bearing and caused it to seize up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

In the photo you can see the black spacer on the drive side. Also helps to loosen the EBB and allow it to kinda float while doing all this and then center it all up and then lock it down again. The EBB will float side to side and can actually be tightened down while off center in the BB shell if you're not careful and or need a few millimeters one way or the other.


----------



## jeff_ag (Mar 2, 2013)

How did you run that as a 1x9? Have same bike and interested in adding gears


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jeff_ag said:


> How did you run that as a 1x9? Have same bike and interested in adding gears


Get a derailleur hanger for it. Local Trek store or derailleur hanger dot com.


----------



## jfaust97 (Oct 1, 2004)

This is the one I got.
Amazon.com: Wheels Manufacturing Dropout-6 Derailleur Hanger: Sports & Outdoors

You'll also need:
Non single speed specific rear wheel
9/10 speed cassette
9/10 speed chain
9/10 speed derailleur 
9/10 speed shifter


----------

